# Roadmaster deluxe satellite



## rcommbikes (Oct 30, 2010)

Roadmaster satellite as shown. Any idea of value?
Check us out at http://rcommunitybikes.net/ Pretty sure we'll hit 2000 bikes given away before the year is out!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like you may have gotten this with the ladies bikes shown before. Same manufacturer, AMF Roadmaster, Little Rock Arkansas, same year, 1959-1960? This is a 20" boys bike, a little esoteric, so you need the right buyer for this. Cleaned up and tires fixed, $150-195.  (???)


----------

